# Yearling Halter Size?



## Acheron (Jan 19, 2007)

Hi, me again.

My colt is now a yearling- although only really 8 months old. I need to buy him a new halter tomorrow- but once I get in to the store my mind goes blank as to what size he is.

For those of you who have weaners and yearlings- what size "big horse" halter fits them? I know it won't be a perfect fit- but should I be looking for a weanling horse size? Yearling horse?


----------



## Karen S (Jan 20, 2007)

Hi Michelle,

We use Hamilton Halters that are adjustible under the chin. I just bought two new yearling size for my Shetlands and yes they will be a bit big at his current age but will grow into it but with the adjustible kind (under the chin and over the neck) you should get a good fit.

Karen


----------



## mendocinobackofbeyond (Jan 20, 2007)

1-20-07 Hi: The bigger Mini halters fit our weanlings and yearlings. Check out Ozark Mountain, think their website is minitack.com. They carry a lot of Shetland items and we've always found them very easy to work with. On the horse size look at the ones for 'sucklings' -- if you can find them. Good luck. Ta, Shirlee


----------

